# BMX Szene kreis bergst./mannheim, heidelberg etc.



## ::[sub][way]:: (20. September 2004)

ja hi

also nach meinem empfinden ist die bmx szene in den räumen mannheim, heidelberg und an der bergstraße zwischen heidelberg bis bensheim sau klein bis gar nicht vorhanden. deshlab wollt ich mal hier nen thread aufmachen um mal zu checken was abgeht! würd mich gern auch mal verabreden zum biken an der neckarpromenade etc. wo man halt noch so 20" kultur leben kann    ja blabla ihr wisst was ich meine... also wenn da bmxer sind in der gegend einfach mal melden... tschö mit ö


----------



## strandi (20. September 2004)

Moin!
Komme zwar von der anderen Rheinseite, bin aber auch in Mannheim anzutreffen. Fahre momentan zwar mehr MTB als BMX, wird sich aber im Winter wohl wieder ändern. Wollte im Winter in der Skatehalle in Hassloch fahren. Gibbet sonst noch irgendwo eine?
Gruss,
Strandi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (20. September 2004)

hassloch ist die nächste... in frankfurt gibts die railslide... weiß aber nicht ob man da mim rad rein darf...


----------

